# Διατροφή και Συμπληρώματα > Συνταγές >  Σπιτικη σκονη πρωτεινης????

## paokfreedom

προσφατα διαβασα αυτο το αρθρο https://www.the-man.gr/pos-ftiaxete-...oni-proteinis/
το οποιο λεει πως να φτιάξουμε μονοι μας σκονη πρωτεινης και θα ηθελα να ρωτησω αν οντως ισχύει και αν αξιζει να το κανει καποιος

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Πολυ ενδιαφερον. Εχω μια αποψη  αλλα καλυτερα να απαντησουν τα παιδια που ειναι πιο γνωστες του θεματος.

----------


## Χαράλαμπος

Σε καμία περίπτωση δεν είναι "σκόνη πρωτεΐνης", αλλά "*"σκόνη"* μακροθρεπτικών" καθώς περιέχει και πρωτεϊνες και υδατάνθρακες και λίπη σε σεβαστές ποσότητες και από τα τρία για να χαρακτηριστεί μόνο πρωτεϊνη.

Το *"σκόνη"* το έβαλα σε εισαγωγικά γιατί στο μπλέντερ δεν γίνεται σκόνη υψηλής ποιότητας για να την καταναλώσεις ως ρόφημα. Χρειάζεται και λίγο μάσημα. Προσωπικά θα τα κατανάλωνα αυτούσια.

Στις εμπορικές πρωτεϊνες υποτίθεται πως απομονώνουν μόνο την πρωτεϊνη (μπορεί να περιέχονται ελάχιστα λίπη και υδατάνθρακες που είναι αμελητέες ποσότητες). Αλλά για να γίνει αυτή η απομόνωση χρειάζεται μία διεργασία όπου μόνο το μπλέντερ δεν αρκεί.

----------


## paokfreedom

οκ ευχαριστώ πολύ

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Σ ευχαριστουμε Χαραλαμπε για την απαντηση, επειδη μ αρεσουν κ μενα οι ιδεες για παρασκευαστικους πειραματισμους  :01. Mr. Green: ....με προφυλαξες να το δοκιμασω :01. Mr. Green: . Εχεις δικιο ,καλυτερα αυτουσια.

----------


## Χαράλαμπος

Πάντως, δεν είναι κακό σαν ιδέα γεύματος Χρήστο για πιο...ρευστές καταστάσεις. :01. Mr. Green:  Κακός ειναι ο τρόπος που λανσάρεται.

----------


## paokfreedom

αμα ειναι θα το δοκιμασω κι εγω και θα σας πω τα αποτελέσματα

----------

